# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box  Miracle Box Version 2.28 Released on 3rd March 2016 Revision 1

## mohamed73

* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*      *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

*Miracle Box Version 2.28 Released on 3rd March 2016 Revision 1*  *MIRACLE BOX Truly for China Mobile* *Version 2.28 (29th February 2016)   {What News} * * 1.Samsung Add DRK Repair (UART CABLE).* *#  Advance Function. * *2.MTK Add 6582 EMMC New Mobile Model Support (Need Boot loader Unlock).* *# If MTK Phone no Port can't connect to Phone.
  may be need need boot loader unlock then appear Port to Phone. * *3.MTK Improve Remove Virus.* *#  Add Virus DB and Improve Scan File System.
  #  Add Manually Select Remove the APK. * *4.MTK Improve IMEI.* *#  Add New Method in Factory Mode.
  #  Fix some bugs in Factory Mode.
  #  Add New Method in Meta Mode. * *5.SPD Improve 8810/6820 Boot.* *#  New Flash ID Supported. * *6.SPD Add 8810/6820/7710. * *#  Nand New Flash ID Support. * *7.Android Improve Motorola/HTC FRP Reset (No Need Root).* *# No Need Root Your Motrola/HTC FRP Reset in single Click. * *8. Server API Change Connectivity Fast.* *# As per user Complaints Change Server Settings. * *9. Desktop Icon Bug Solved.* *# Old Setup Desktop Icon Create Bug Solved. *   *Lets Talk about Update 2.28 Revision 1الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Note : Please Download Latest Version Compile on 3rd March 2016 (Setup Miracle Box v2.28_upd.exe) 
Br. [SV] Miracle Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Miracle Box UART Pinout (No need other Hardware) & Updater*  *Miracle Box UART Pinout  *      *Miracle Box Online Updater Work Fine    *     
If Still Problem copy "Miracle_Update.exe" to other folder or other Drive Then Open   *Download & Copy Miracle Box 2.28 Setup* *Delete Miracle Box Folder from Program Files* *Install Clean Miracle Box 2.28 Setup*
Enjoy

----------


## erada123

جهد واااافر الى الاماااام دائما

----------

